# Need help



## Jawad Print (8 mo ago)

Hello,
Is 16 amp circuit breaker enough for this circuit:

Desktop
Laptop
60*40 heat press
epson l1800

The outlet of the heat press should it be seprated ?!


----------



## Robertstringer (Nov 20, 2019)

Jawad Print said:


> Hello,
> Is 16 amp circuit breaker enough for this circuit:
> 
> Desktop
> ...


No it’s not enough you need to split the heat press off on a different circuit it’ll draw much more power than all the rest of them combined


----------



## Robertstringer (Nov 20, 2019)

Robertstringer said:


> No it’s not enough you need to split the heat press off on a different circuit it’ll draw much more power than all the rest of them combined


Watts divided by voltage equals amperage if it’s let’s say it’s 2400 Watt divided by 120 V that would be 20 A simply look at the back of the machine that has the power requirements I’m assuming it’s 120 V and probably 2000 watts normally if it’s 120 it will probably run off of a 15 amp but with nothing else on there


----------



## Jawad Print (8 mo ago)

Robertstringer said:


> Watts divided by voltage equals amperage if it’s let’s say it’s 2400 Watt divided by 120 V that would be 20 A simply look at the back of the machine that has the power requirements I’m assuming it’s 120 V and probably 2000 watts normally if it’s 120 it will probably run off of a 15 amp but with nothing else on there


It's actually 1400w divide by 220v = 6.3 A. 
Thank you Robert, I appreciate your reply.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you have a 220v outlet at 16amp?

is your printer and computers all 220v?


----------



## Robertstringer (Nov 20, 2019)

Jawad Print said:


> It's actually 1400w divide by 220v = 6.3 A.
> Thank you Robert, I appreciate your reply.


No problem a lot of people don’t take into account electricity usage 6.3 A I assume the rest of your equipment is running on 120 so you should be good worst case scenario you kick a breaker and run an extension cord from another room to run the other stuff but the heat press is gonna suck down most of the power so that should not be a problem


----------



## Jawad Print (8 mo ago)

into the T said:


> you have a 220v outlet at 16amp?
> 
> is your printer and computers all 220v?


Yes exactly.


----------



## Jawad Print (8 mo ago)

Robertstringer said:


> No problem a lot of people don’t take into account electricity usage 6.3 A I assume the rest of your equipment is running on 120 so you should be good worst case scenario you kick a breaker and run an extension cord from another room to run the other stuff but the heat press is gonna suck down most of the power so that should not be a problem


Thank you robert 🙏


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Jawad Print said:


> Yes exactly.


you are good to go (you have 3520 watts to play with, heat presses are actually allowed to be 125% breaker rating in canada/usa because they are a static load)

just make a habit of feeling your heat press cord to ensure it is not hot to the touch


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Robertstringer said:


> you have a 220v outlet at 16amp?
> is your printer and computers all 220v?


Most of the world use 220 to 240v for everything.
I never understood why in the US and Canada appliances have different voltages, especially because the supply is actually 240V per phase. 
Why splitting the phase at the transformer? It makes no sense.


----------



## Robertstringer (Nov 20, 2019)

TABOB said:


> Most of the world use 220 to 240v for everything.
> I never understood why in the US and Canada appliances have different voltages, especially because the supply is actually 240V per phase.
> Why splitting the phase at the transformer? It makes no sense.


I don’t know either it’s not like we have any choice we just deal with what they give us


----------



## Jawad Print (8 mo ago)

Thank you guys for your replies.


----------



## Alexkuter (Oct 12, 2017)

Jawad Print said:


> Hello,
> Is 16 amp circuit breaker enough for this circuit:
> 
> Desktop
> ...


if you have 220v then you can use 32 amp breaker 20 amp will also work but if you want to use 20 amp breaker try to use Schneider breaker or if you have 120 v then use breaker accordingly.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Alexkuter said:


> if you have 220v then you can use 32 amp breaker 20 amp will also work but if you want to use 20 amp breaker try to use Schneider breaker or if you have 120 v then use breaker accordingly.


*** DON'T ANYONE FOLLOW THIS ADVICE ***

you cannot simply add a higher amperage breaker without new thicker wiring downstream
failure to do this will result in house fires
the undersized wire will overheat inside your walls and start your wood studs ablaze


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

into the T said:


> the undersized wire will overheat inside your walls and start your wood studs ablaze


But my walls are solid brick... .
Jokes aside, it is true... breakers are matched to wire thickness, and the only way to have more amperage is to upgrade the wire along with the breaker.

Fun fact:
In the UK 13A sockets are on 32A breakers, and the wires used are for 16A load.
This is because or the unique "ring main circuit" configuration, where the wires go around the house and then return to the breaker, doubling the load capacity.


----------



## Jawad Print (8 mo ago)

That's a fair warning, I installed a new wire with 3*1.5 tickness to avoid over load of the heat press with 32 amp circuit breaker, as many of you guys adviced me to separted it from the main circuit. 
Just to let you know All of the equipments run on 220v.
Thank you all for the replies , very appreciated


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

TABOB said:


> Fun fact:
> In the UK 13A sockets are on 32A breakers, and the wires used are for 16A load.
> This is because or the unique "ring main circuit" configuration, where the wires go around the house and then return to the breaker, doubling the load capacity.


i remember you mentioning that 'ring circuit' before, i think it was interesting to look into at the time
but then my mind needed extra space for obscure 70's song lyrics and 80's commercial jingles, so out went your ring circuits


----------

